# G-26 Question



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

A friend just bought one. When the slide is back and locked the barrel seems to angle up. Is that typical of the 26? I have a G-19 slightly longer ballel but it doesn't do that. I removed the slide and barrel..replaced it..same thing..
Is this a defect or normal for the G26?

Mr. P


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. P said:


> A friend just bought one. When the slide is back and locked the barrel seems to angle up. Is that typical of the 26? I have a G-19 slightly longer ballel but it doesn't do that. I removed the slide and barrel..replaced it..same thing..
> Is this a defect or normal for the G26?
> 
> Mr. P


It's normal. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It's normal. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Thanks Jeff. I had a concern there.. No binding or anything when the slide moves forward..fits back together well..Just wanted to check.

Mr. P


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

Both of my Glocks (17, 19) do this.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

It's the design of the gun. A lot of auto-loader pistols do the same thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most autos of 9mm or greater chambering operating with a tilting barrel. Your Glock 19 does the same thing, it just doesn't look as pronounced as on the shorter 26.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Don't feel bad,freaked me out the first time I saw it too!!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks folks!

Hey, Mike...good to see ya back...and well! :smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Definitely normal. I don't remember what the style of barrel is called but I'll bet that someone here will chime in and educate all of us. Enjoy your 26. It's a SWEET gun.:smt083


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Must be a common things with Glock my 23 does that as well....


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

The barrel tilts up to let that thing that rattles in all glocks have more room to rattle when the slide is back.:anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Most autos of 9mm or greater chambering operating with a tilting barrel. You Glock 19 does the same thing, it just doesn't look as pronounced as on the shorter 26.


Damn you beat me to it...


----------

